# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  ياامام عندى ليك شغل يكسب دهب

## ابن ادريس

*لن نستغرب غداً إن ظهر  مكتب لتشغيل (العزابة) في وظيفة (كومبارس عرسان)،  ولن نرفع حاجبي الدهشة  على الاطلاق إن سمعنا أحدهم يقول لصديقه وهو يعدل من  وضع ربطة عنقه:  (والله الليلة سادي خدمة لي جلك كدا)..!



بايخة جداً....!!!


دا لوكان امام اصلا شاب ..

شوفو الشباب ناس عطية والحسين وهوبا خخخخخخخخ


هههههههههههههه
الاجازات كيييييييييييييييييييف ...؟؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

الخوف في التفاصيل اعلاه يكمن في أن يصدق العريس (الكومبارس) الحكاية،  و(يسوق) فيها، ويرفض ان يغادر بعد انتهاء (العرض البايخ) ويطالب بـ(الاوفر  تايم)..!!!









كدا يبقى زول قليل أدب و ماعندو تربية 
و زول (معفّن و رمة بس) لا أكثر و لا أقل  
وكمان (سعلوق) و وقـح 
و عينو قوية و الله  








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

بايخة جداً....!!!












 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

بايخة جداً....!!!





حصل يا مناوي قبل ماتبقي جلك وتحتاج لمساعدة شاب







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

بايخة جداً....!!!





ايى عواجيز المنتدى ظهروا







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					







كدا يبقى زول قليل أدب و ماعندو تربية 
و زول (معفّن و رمة بس) لا أكثر و لا أقل  
وكمان (سعلوق) و وقـح 
و عينو قوية و الله  





انت هسع زعلان كدى مالك يازول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ولا تكون قاصد العكس

غايتو البوست ده فرز لينا الكيمان عرفنا الشباب منو والجلك منو ولا كيف يا تجاني  
*

----------

